# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  Adivinacion Mental

## pujoman

bueno, en vista que mucha gente no puede acceder a la area secreta aun, lo publicare aqui.

se trata de un programa realizado por mi que te predice la carta que un espectador elijira. obviamente el programa lo manipulas tu.

el efecto: el espectador mezcla la baraja, elige CUALQUIER carta pero no la mira. ejecutas el programa y dicho programa mostrara la carta antes de que lo sepa "nadie".

bueno es a vuestra imaginacion vamos jaja.

le he puesto contraseña (para los fisgones)

es una palabra de 6 letras que podreis saber cual es en:

VICENTE CANUTO: cartomagia fundamental- pag 203, la 8ª linea, la primera palabra (en negrita esta)

CORINDA:13 escalones del mentalismo-pag 197, la 8ª linea, la primera palabra (en negrita)

Coincidencia? jaja

NOTA: SIN ACENTOS Y TODO minuscula

pongo las dos opciones por si alguien no tiene los 13 escalones, y vicente lo suele tener mucha gente.

y sobretodo..OPINEN!!!!(para mejorar, etc)

si no teneis los dos libros, me preguntai la contraseña por privado, y hare un reconocimiento (por si es un fisgon o no) jaja

http://www.megaupload.com/es/?d=CIMEI5R1
(NOTA: ES LA ULTIMA VERSION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!25/01/08)

INSTRUCCIONES!!!

NOTA: las instrucciones y la demo estaban hechas para la primera version (muy antigua) pero es para que veais el funcionamiento. La foto adjunta es para la ultima version,de esta amnera vereis como funciona.
La contraseña es la misma que en el otro winzip.

http://www.megaupload.com/es/?d=QGD1BMQ8

----------


## dante

jajaja buena esta de la contraseña, vicente y corinda. Creo que todo el que se precie tiene alguno de estos dos.

----------


## Mindcraft

Esta genial, ahora estoy practicando, gracias por tan maravilloso programa. :P 
Segui asi.
P.D:¿Con que programa lo hiciste?

----------


## Zabir

Me da error al iniciar... :-( 
"La aplicación no se ha podido inicializar correctamente (0xc0000135). Haga click en Aceptar para terminar la aplicación."

Me temo que no podré utilizarlo, aunque viendo el vídeo me gusta  :Wink1:

----------


## pujoman

creo que os tendreis que instalar el framework 2.0 o el  3.0, son actualizaciones de windows, probad a ver si asi os tira

esta echo en Visual Studio(visual basic)

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=en

el enlace del framework (el 2.0) espero que con este ya tire, a ver si hay suerte.

saludos!

----------


## pujoman

esacto, el programa es el que adivina la carta, no el mago... pero obviamente la tendras que saber ates(aunque puedes hacer el juego como quieras, es solo una solucion) creo que asi da mas impacto que el programa da una carta(que pueden pensar que es al azar) y que luego la elegida libremente resulta ser la misma.

como se hace esto:...vistazos, cartas marcadas, TPC, etc. con un simple vistazo ya vale.

saludos!

PD:proximamente mas!, ya estoy pensando en el siguiente...

----------


## Juan Suricalday

Lo acabo de hacer en el trabajo con una baraja marcada y han alucinado. 
Es un buen juego. Felicidades al autor.

Un saludo.

----------


## hydros

WoooooooW que bueno!! si señor!! es muy simple de utilizr y de gran efecto!!

----------


## alvaro matias

Disculpenme pero hay que pagar para descargarse el programa que ha creado *pujoman* o como se hace . No se como decrgarmelo , Ayuda

----------


## alvaro matias

Ahora me sale error al ejecutar el programa .mmmmm

----------


## alvaro matias

Ya lo tengo, oye esta super bueno , me imagino la cara de los demas cuando lo vean. Pero me gustaria saber si puedo cambiar el icono del acceso directo, para que sea un poco más magico, por ejemplo poner una carta o cosas asi, 
Gracias.

Pujoman esta super buena tu creacion, felicitaciones.

----------


## pujoman

Gracias a todos por la respuestas, me alegro que os guste. La unica manera que le veo para cambiar el icono es que hagas un acceso directo y luego a ese acceso directo le puedas cambiar el icono a propiedades.

saludos y gracias!

----------


## borá

muy bueno, ya me puse a practicarlo para no olvidarme donde esta cada cosa.

un abrazo.

----------


## uriel_byron

En la pag. 197 de los 13 escalones de Corinda, aparece una foto de Sid & Elayne Marlo... Podeis hacerme llegar la contraseña por privado? Os estaría agradecido. No encuentro el libro de canuto. Gracias de antemano.

----------


## Claky

Bastante bueno el programa este, la verdad esque acabo de bajarlo y voy a aprenderme los sitios para acerselo a mi hermanita jeje. Muchas Gracias. Un saludo!

EDITO: He tenido una pequeña idea. Que tal seria hacer la carta del mismo tamaño que una carta normal :Confused: ? Asi el efecto seria mas... no se vistoso, ya que pegas la carta a la pantalla y cuando la despegas es como si se ubiese metido dentro o algo asi... Me explico? Un saludo!

----------


## pujoman

ultima version corregida!!! bjaros esta que os ira mejor.

http://www.megaupload.com/es/?d=CIMEI5R1

la contraseña es la misma
(vease primer post para saber la respuesta)

----------


## pujoman

lo que dice claky, no es mala idea, pero ya seria otro efecto...carta al ordenador(rollo carta a traves del crystal). me lo estudiare, para hacerlo (rollo tirando las cartas a la pantalla xdd)

saludoss

----------


## Claky

No me referia exactamente a eso. Seria como si la pantalla cojiese lo que ve o algo... no se, pero si tiro las cartas a la pantalla LG de 22 pulgadas que me han regalado delante de mis padres.... no me volvereis a ver por aqui   :Lol:  .Un sauldo!

----------


## Boeder

No tener dinero es algo tan frustrante...

----------


## Vladisephi

No se si sera algo exclusivo de mi ordenador.... pero cuando le doy a Adivinar, me sale en negro... no me aparece carta ninguna :S alguien puede contarme el motivo?? :S o si a alguien mas le paso??

----------


## pujoman

valeee...no he puesto las instrucciones xDD
 fallo mio

ahora las colgare. un saludo(las colgare en el primer post)

----------


## Vladisephi

Mucho mas ultil el programa ahora que se como funciona ^__^ Muchas gracias.... como molan estas cosillas

----------


## Pabel

Ahora con las instrucciones mucho mejor. jejej Me estaba formando un lío tremendo para adivinar la secuencia para que me saliese la carta que quería. Buenísima la aplicación. Muchas gracias

----------


## uriel_byron

Pujooooo. Y el otro programa que?? El de la palabra no me rula en Vista.. Ni en modo compatibilidad. Enfín, si se me mejora para que corra en vista hazmelo saber =). Saludoos.

----------


## Carthago

Oye ¿seguro que es la pag 197 del corinda?porque como dice uriel_byron aquí solo hay una foto....hasta he contado la firma de la foto pero solo tiene 7 lineas  :117:  ¿me podeis pasar la contraseña por privado plz?!

----------


## pujoman

probad la pagina anterior...El juego en si es el "INexplicable" de AL koran...la segunda letra en negrita(mas facil imposible xDD)

----------


## Carthago

> probad la pagina anterior...El juego en si es el "INexplicable" de AL koran...la segunda letra en negrita(mas facil imposible xDD)


Ok muchas gracias, ya me estaba poniendo nervioso de como me miraban los marlo!!

----------


## dandarx

Hola pujoman. Creo que te han borrado el archivo de megaupload, porque pincho y dice:



> Algunas de las razones por las que esto sucede:  	 - Enlace no válido
> - Se borró el archivo por violar nuestras Condiciones de uso


Saludos

----------


## pujoman

:shock: 
asi me he quedado... no me voy a leer que condicon "he violado"... puesto que:
1.-no hago daño a nadie,
2.-No he violado derechos de autor
3.-MAs que nada..yo soy el autor xD
4.- No es un virus ni perjudical.

bueno, he mirado las condiciones y hay demasiadas para buscar...lo colgare en otro sitio de estos...a ver si violo tambien sus condiciones jajaj.

pronto lo renovare...un saludo!!!!

----------


## J.C.

Hola, disculpa la molestia, te envié un mensaje privado.

Otro asunto, ¿podrían subirlo a otro sitio? porque megaupload nunca me anda.

----------


## adrimg

este programilla causa un efecto brutal, ya tengo un juego sencillo con el que presentarlo y con efecto extra de la baraja, mas o menos el juego que esoty haciendo es el siguiente:
- Mezclo la baraja.
- Doy a elegir una carta.
- Despues mediante la tecnica del vistazo y triples cortes variados pierdo la carta elegida por mitad de la baraja y al contrario que todas las demas.
- A continuación digo a la persona que mire a la pantalla del ordenador y  se concentre en su carta, que se imagine que la que está viendo en el monitor es la suya.
- Mientras la persona está concentrada mirando la carta de la pantalla, chasqueo los dedos sobre la carta del monitor haciendo aparecer su carta elegida.
- Y como colofón, le explico que los magos siempre tienen una segunda opción por si falla la primera, y es entonces cuando extiendo la baraja y le muestro que la única que está dada la vuelta es la misma que la de la pantalla, la elegida.

¿Qué os parece? Es lo más sencillito que se me ha ocurrido jejeje alguna sugerencia?

----------


## eidanyoson

Es un poco caro, pero el efecto sería la leche si después de adivinarle la carta, cojes el monitor, lo estampas contra el suelo y su carta (firmada) aparece dentro...

----------


## adrimg

> Es un poco caro, pero el efecto sería la leche si después de adivinarle la carta, cojes el monitor, lo estampas contra el suelo y su carta (firmada) aparece dentro...


jeje que bestia

----------


## videncia

NOTA: ES UN FORO DE MAGIA E ILUSIONISMO,  nada sobre temas esotericos.

lee las normas antes de postear!

un saludo

pujoman

----------

